# Double Dragon Reloaded Alternate - PC/Android



## magggas (May 31, 2017)

Hello everyone!
If you like old school beat 'em ups like.. Double Dragon to be exact, then you 've come to the right place!







The game is an mix of the arcade DD1 and DD2, with the addition of extra custom stages, extra weapons and all moves from DD Advance too. You can play as single player or up to 2 players co-op mode, and you can choose between 10 different characters to play.

*Gameplay and Controls:*
The overal gameplay feel and action is very similar to the original arcade game. You can climb up ladders and pick up tons of weapons. The game Controls and mechanics are exactly the same as in the Arcade game, so all the moves and special moves can be execute the same way as in the Arcade.

The game uses 4 buttons :
Punch
Kick
Jump
Back kick

-You can check the moves list on "How To Play" in the game menu.
-Be sure to configure the game buttons on : OPTIONS/CONTROL OPTIONS


*Video preview:*


*New Update Video:*


*Download for PC: http://gamejolt.com/games/double_dragon_reloaded_alternate/255630*

*Here you can get the Android version of the OpenBOR engine: http://www.mediafire.com/file/7fgp41apfbqaybs/OpenBOR_v3.0_Build_4107.zip*

*Note: *In order to play it on android, once you have installed the OpenBOR engine to your device, then you need to add manually the game("Double Dragon Reloaded Alternate.pak" file) to the "Paks" folder of the OpenBOR app. Like you do with emulators and roms for example.

I hope you will enjoy it and have some fun!


----------



## magggas (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello again everyone!
Just wanted to let you guys know that mthe game got some cool updates!

*Here is what is new in this update:*
1. Added 5 more selectable characters : Roper, Williams(DD2), Linda(DD2), Bolo, Willy.

2. Added the famus "Player vs Player fight" in the end of the game(in co-op mode).

*Here you can watch the updates in action:


DOWNLOAD LINK: https://gamejolt.com/games/double_dragon_reloaded_alternate/255630 *


----------



## magggas (May 13, 2018)

Hey guys, the game got some minor bug-fixes updates! So you can get the new updated build 2.0.4 from the same links above.


----------



## Subzero100 (May 18, 2018)

what the heck is this


----------



## magggas (May 24, 2018)

Subzero100 said:


> what the heck is this



This is an Double Dragon game made by me with the OpenBOR engine and you can play it on PC or on an Android device. I hope that helps but if you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Shushigan (Mar 2, 2020)

This game is great, my friend. Good job! I mean Double Dragon Neon is fun and all, but what you've done it's outstanding, you took every good aspect of past Double Dragon games and came up with something so enjoyable and fun. You've got some real talent.


----------



## dragonz (Aug 5, 2020)

The link is dead - and do you know which version of double dragon reloaded or DDRA is compatible with the Vita 
where can I download the older PAK versions.

Thank you Maggas.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2020)

dragonz said:


> The link is dead - and do you know which version of double dragon reloaded or DDRA is compatible with the Vita
> where can I download the older PAK versions.
> 
> Thank you Maggas.


Sorry but Maggas hasn't been on the site since May 2018.


----------



## dragonz (Aug 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry but Maggas hasn't been in the site since May 2018.
> 
> View attachment 220352



OH MAN!  - Legit - double dragon reloaded looks so, so good!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've googled for two straight days if I could get an older version - and I keep hitting all sorts of dead ends.
all newer versions appear to be incompatible with the latest vita port.
wow


----------

